# uniseals



## in_flight15 (Aug 11, 2011)

anyone know any gta lfs that sells the 1/2" versions? i'm looking to diy an inline heater

thanks


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

http://www.canadacorals.com/products/uniseals-slip-fitting-bulkhead


----------

